# Fostoria res 5



## ErieEye

Pulled my gear over to the east side of the reservoir after having no success at the west side the other day. Set up in 20' of water. Started marking fish right away. Took a little while before I caught my 1st fish, which of course was a white perch. Once they started biting i couldn't keep 2 rods in the water. I wanted a fresh fish dinner so I decided to keep what I caught. Finished the day with 25 white perch and 1 10" crappie. Was hoping for a few more crappies or maybe a bluegill but it just didn't happen. Best bait was a 1/64 oz. pink Aerojig with a couple red spikes on the hook. Was a fun afternoon.


----------



## laynhardwood

Sounds like you had fun!


----------



## AtticaFish

Yes indeed! Glad you found some willing to bite.


----------



## ErieEye

It definitely felt good pulling a few fish through the ice again. It would be a good place to take some kids ice fishing with all the white perch that are in there. Forgot to add that the ice is 7 to 8" thick now and building fast. It was really making some noise when I walked off yesterday evening.


----------



## catfish1605

I was out there on Friday. We fished around the boat ramp and the west end. We didn't even Mark a fish... Lol


----------



## Firefighter8907

Very cool I'm actually going to fostoria in a bit


----------



## ErieEye

catfish1605 said:


> I was out there on Friday. We fished arrive the boat ramp and the west end. We didn't even Mark a fish... Lol


I did the same thing the other day. Fished 80 yards out from the ramp and never marked a thing. I'm guessing the fish are in the deeper water on the east side because the water is so clear.


----------



## ErieEye

Before







after







anybody that hasn't tried fresh white perch caught through the ice is truely missing out.


----------



## BFG

Anyone been back out there? Might take the kid on Sunday. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ErieEye

I haven't been out since last Sunday. Hoping to try it tomorrow or Sunday...... or maybe both. lol


----------



## BFG

We'll be down there this morning. Eskimo hub. Good luck.


----------



## ErieEye

I hope they cooperate for you. Fished res 6 yesterday. Only caught 2 small catfish and 1 4" white perch. Saw a number of fish on the depth finder but just couldn't get them to bite.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

very nice! if its safe ice in mid-late feb when i get back home i want to give it a go again just to have fun. you ever have any luck with the saugeye through the ice?


----------



## ErieEye

Saugeyes in Fostorias reservoirs through the ice are few and far between. Any saugeyes that I do catch are basically, by catch, that I get while trying for pan fish. If I try to target them specifically I'm pretty much guaranteed a disappointing day.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ive never slayed them out there or anything but have gotten some by tossing about a 2/3 or 3/4oz spoon from shore and rolling it along the bottom. if i get 1 or 2 i had a good day, but catch no shortage of catfish and white perch with the occasional bass (large and smallmouth) and crappie too. that being said i wont complain if i hit the ice and end up frying white perch either.


----------



## BFG

We fished for a couple hours on Sunday until the wind got nasty. We were trialing some new gear and all went well. Ice was 10" most spots we drilled and almost 12" in another. We fished 17fow right off the stairway by the East side parking lot. Ran two tipups (10fow and 21fow) and the shiners were perfectly happy down there for two solid hours. Jigged in the shack with a variety of lures including jigging raps (one catfish), buckshots (zero), horizontal Lindy jigs w/ waxies (crappie), and then ran a minnow under a slip bobber for awhile as well (white perch). New Lowrance Hook 4 for the kid and Elite 5 ice machine worked well but we could have gotten away with one unit between us in the shack. 

Brushless Ridgid drill w/ 8" k-drill auger worked very good. 15 seconds through 10" of clear ice. Drilled 7 holes and used 25% of one battery. I believe I can get about 20 holes in 10" on one 4ah battery but we shall see. 

Ice was really talking. Cracking, popping, moaning, and groaning the entire time we were out there. Cracked right through the center of the shanty one time...made us both stand up. 

Saw another shanty down the shoreline but they left about the time we got set up. We marked a lot of fish...plenty of lookers for sure. Perhaps next time will for-go the shiners and just use waxies and try in shallower near the drops. The water is clear...like crystal clear. 

Oh, and the access across the creek is quite the adventure. The bridge is destroyed. Been that way for a long time by the looks of it. Nice to have the steps to help get everything up the hill though.


----------



## ErieEye

The ice in fostoria doesn't look too bad yet. Drove around at 11:30 today and checked all the reservoirs. I imagine we'll probably lose 2 or 3" of ice by the time it cools back down. I think I can safely say that they will be pumping into res 6. The creeks are up and running pretty good. If that's the case 6 will probably be pretty muddy for the next few weeks.


----------



## ErieEye

Had another fun day on reservoir 5. Caught 20 white perch, 1 bluegill, 5 catfish and 1 19" saugeye. Also caught a 6" saugeye.


----------



## laynhardwood

Looks like you had a real good time nice work.


----------



## Jhart

Nice catch I've fished that res. Three times now i can't even Mark a fish in there


----------



## ErieEye

Jhart said:


> Nice catch I've fished that res. Three times now i can't even Mark a fish in there


There's no one secret spot out there. You basically want to fish the eastern 1/3rd of the reservoir. Best bait today was a very small purple and white jigging spoon tipped with a wax worm. Saugeyes came on a 3/16 oz green/chartrues vibe-e.


----------



## ErieEye

Drilled 9 1/2" of ice on res 5 this morning. Edges are trash.


----------



## mrw2713

I checked lumberjack this morning. Edges are sketchy in places but I spudded out to some really nice 6-8 in. Of ice. Was planning on hitting it in the morning but now im thinking about giving 5 a try. I just got a new toy im itching to use. Got the garmin striker 4 portable pack. Hoping that will step up my game a little.


----------



## ErieEye

Spent the afternoon on reservoir 5. Was slow. Fished for 4 hours. Only managed 2 white perch, 1 catfish and 1 almost 9" bluegill. Stayed till dark hoping for a saugeye but they didn't want to play either. Ice was 9".


----------



## ErieEye

Had a tough bite yesterday again. Took my dad and a buddy of mine out to try our luck. It was one of those days where they would barely nip the bait. With that said we did finish up with 19 white perch, 4 catfish and my buddy caught his first saugeye, a 12"er. 3/16 oz. vibE took the biggest cat of the day and a few white perch. Everything else came on small ice jigs tipped with wax worms or red spikes.


----------



## Jhart

Fished near the boat ramp caught 2 catfish a carp and a bunch of other bites but no hook ups


----------

